# Groundhog Day



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 2, 2015)

How can the groundhog see his shadow if his hole in the ground is buried in over 12" of snow?

And now I'm home from work with this song in my head:


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey, nearly two feet of snow fell overnight here! That groundhog's not even gonna be able to dig his way out of his hole, let alone see his shadow.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 2, 2015)

Someone dug him out and he saw his shadow.
I am cheering for the wolf to eat Puxatawny Phil.

"Don't drive angry, don't drive angry."

I wonder if the Seahawks are living yesterday over and over again?
"I'll Pass"
Or will it be a real live Ray Finkle from Ace Ventura? "The laces were in!"


> For instance, if you were to look up the NFL's "All Time Bonehead Plays," you might read about a Miami Dolphin kicker named Ray Finkle, who missed the 26 yard field goal in the closing seconds of Super Bowl XVII.



For instance, if you were to look up the NFL's "All Time Bonehead Plays," you might read about a Seahawks coordinator, who called for a pass play leading to an interception in the closing seconds of Super Bowl XLIX.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah, they're really tearing that decision apart. Even my dad was saying "what the hell were they thinking?" My point being that in Massachusetts, you'd think people would just be like YAAAH GO PATS RAAAH, but it was really more of a: YAY, BUT WTF.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2015)

That was just a horribly stupid playcall. It's quite a jolt to go from absolute euphoria over that Seahawks catch to "WTF!?!? NO!!" over the interception. The Bills and Pats are divisional rivals, so here in Buffalo, the only people who were happy last night were the Gronkowskis.

*capslock rage*

ARGH, I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE THE SEAHAWKS BLEW IT. I'VE BEEN WALKING AROUND IN A CLOUD OF DENIAL ALL DAY. WHY, PETE CAROLL, WHY!? YOU KNEW THE PATS HAD TIGHT PASS COVERAGE, YOU SAW IT IN ACTION ALL NIGHT, YET YOU CALLED A PASS PLAY! YOU COULD HAVE HAD LYNCH RUN IT IN! 

*end capslock rage*

Ahem.

Man, I wish Buffalo had kept Marshawn Lynch. Nobody harnessed his potential while he was with the Bills...he could have been the spark that reignited the team. *sigh*


----------



## Jabrosky (Feb 2, 2015)

It appears that groundhogs aren't native here in California. We do have gophers around here, but we want to keep those away from our property. So we have no tried-and-true method for predicting the end of winter. 

I would ask what animal New Zealanders would use for this purpose (some kind of bird, I guess), but we'll probably have to wait until sometime in August for that.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm so ignorant about the rivalries in football. Celtics/Lakers (a.k.a. Bird/Johnson) was the big 80s rivalry, and the Red Sox/Yankees rivalry spans twelve decades.

I was in NYC for an iaido (Japanese swordsmanship) promotion test in 2003 or -4… whichever year New England teams officially stopped sucking. There was a Sox vs. Yankees game on—the playoffs—and I remember all the guys being nervous about rooting for the Sox in a NYC sports bar. My friend and I were the only guys in the class lacking black belts, where everyone else had black belts in multiple fighting styles. I found it funny that those guys were worried about a fight when I wasn't.

Anyway, we had nothing to worry about. The locals had a venomous hatred toward the Yankees. In contrast, the black belts and I politely rooted for the Sox. We were in a Mets fans' bar, or the Mets' side of the city, or… I really don't know how that works. But anyway, the Sox won that night and the next three playoff games, then went on the World Series for the first time since 1918.

I think it was after that that the Patriots started winning Superbowls. I'm honestly not big enough into sports to remember when Tom Brady became the greatest thing around here since Larry Bird*, but I do enjoy a close Superbowl game.

*(A _real_ sports fan would not have said that.)


----------



## Jabrosky (Feb 2, 2015)

Meh, this is the only thing I'll say in favor of the Super Bowl this year:




Though I still wish we'd get a peak at the T. Rex along with the raptors and Indominus.


----------



## Tom (Feb 2, 2015)

I greatly enjoyed the _Always_ "Like a Girl" commercial. Just looking at my sister--she's at puberty, the age that girls really start to absorb and internalize damaging messages about their self-worth--makes me so happy that this issue is getting attention and people are taking a stance about it.






But, as usual, the Youtube comments were full of misogynistic idiots...the comments section is the bottom of the barrel when it comes to humanity, I tell you.


----------

